

Ask HN: What feedreader app (desktop / web) do you like the most? - ashitvora

I use Feedly but I was wondering if there's anything better. I wish there was something like Feedly + Safari Reader add-on.
======
zavulon
Google Reader. I think it has the cleanest interface, good keyboard shortcuts,
I never need to sign on (since I'm signed onto Gmail all the time), great
mobile (iPhone) interface.

~~~
ashitvora
Thanks :)

------
ScottWhigham
FeedDemon is my fav: <http://www.feeddemon.com/>

~~~
ashitvora
Thanks Scott :)

